# Kings trade with Bulls



## chitilla36 (May 30, 2003)

Trade- 

Chicago trades: 
SF Donyell Marshall (13.4 ppg, 9.0 rpg, 1.8 apg in 30.5 minutes) 
SG Trenton Hassell 
SF Tommy Smith 
PF Lonny Baxter 
2nd round pick 2005 

Chicago receives: 
C Keon Clark (6.7 ppg, 5.6 rpg, 1.0 apg in 22.3 minutes) 
SF Gerald Wallace (4.7 ppg, 2.7 rpg, 0.5 apg in 12.1 minutes) 

This trade would relieve the Bulls PF logjam, plus the Bulls are able to gain access to a quality backup Center in Keon Clark. This trade also gives the Bulls another young talented 2/3 in Wallace, whom is just aching to get some playing time to show off his talents. 

Here are the stats for Marshall and Clark, 

NAME GP GS MIN PTS OFF DEF TOT AST STL BLK TO A/TO 
K. Clark 80 11 22.3 6.7 1.7 3.9 5.6 1.0 0.48 1.88 1.2 0.85 
D. Marshall 78 53 30.5 13.4 3.0 6.0 9.0 1.8 1.22 1.09 1.7 1.01 

As you can see Marshall outplayed Clark in every category other than blocks per game. (If you want to see what Clark would do with 30 min per game multiply any stat by 1.366, even then Marshall beats him by 4pts, 2boards and has a better assist to turnover ratio). Marshall could definetly help out Sacramento due to their lack of a legitamite backup PF, which was on full display against the Mavs in the playoffs, (and yes Marshall can be very effective at the 4 in the west if in spot duty.). Sacramento is also loaded at center having Vlade, Pollard, and Clark. While I think that Sacramento might be reluctant to part with Wallace at this point in his career, it is obvious that he is going to make a limited impact this season due to the depth of Sacramento at their swing positions, whereas Marshall can help them win a championship now before Vlade gets any older and while the core of the team is still together. this trade could definetly help both teams dramatically.

All thoughts welcome


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Lets hope that this happens.


----------



## Red_Bandit (Apr 20, 2003)

marshall put up decent numbers on a CRAPPY team. Keon also put up decent numbers but on the TOP team. Marshall was a starter 53 out of 78 games and got 30.5 minutes a game and was one of the teams primary scorers. Keon started 11 of 80 games and was not even a primary scorer when all of the kings subs were on during the garbage time of a blow out game.


This trade is horrible for the Kings because they give up 2 inches of height and a player that is 2 years older, plus they lose a player that will be a star once he gets a chance to play. There is a lot better offers we should be gettin for a Keon/Wallace combo.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

NO


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hedo - - He Do!!!</b>!
> NO


So, ahh...What was your opinion on the trade idea ? 



I don't think it's even a trade rumour, just a prayer by a Bulls fan...There's no way it happens.


----------



## beb0p (Jul 15, 2002)

Terrible trade for the Kings:

Hassell and Smith suck.
Baxter will get chewed up and split out by the bigs in the West.
Until Marshall grows 4 inches and develops low post passing skill, the Kings have no use for him.

The only Kings I'd give up for this bunch is Darius Songalia. But only if the Bulls are willing to cover the added luxury penalty.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

You confuse people when you make threads like this. I actually thought that this trade happened. Would it be so hard next time to put "DREAM TRADE" or another label that seperates it from real-life trade rumours.


----------



## dsakilla (Jun 15, 2003)

THIS TRADE WON'T HAPPEN. GIVE IT UP. THIS IS THE THIRD DIFFERENT TIME YOU POSTED THIS TRADE.:no:


----------



## chitilla36 (May 30, 2003)

I wrote this trade based on the premise that Sacramento is trying to vye for a championship this year. If you are trying to asses the overall long term value of this trade i think it favors the Bulls. I agree that Wallace has the potential to be a big time player in the league, however I dont see him doing it this year. Clark is an enigma, he has lots of potential especialy on defense, yet he is not very consistent and tends to dissapear for long stretches. Marshall on the other hand has proven that he can be a legitamate scoring option as well as being a force on the glass. When paired up with Bobby Jackson, Jim Jackson, Turkoglu and Pollard he would solidify Sacramento as the deepest team in the league, as well as one of the most experienced. Marshall is also valuable because he fills perhaps the only void on the Kings roster, the same hole that eventually led to elimination in last years playoffs when Webber went down. 
All in all I think this trade allows both teams to progress, even if that progress is based on different timetables. The Bulls realisticly aren't competing for a championship this year and even if they sign Pippen they are without a longterm solution at the SF position. Wallace can learn behind one of the greatest to play SF and hopefully develop into the player that his potential indicates he can become. Wallace's potential must be taken with a grain of salt however, he has yet to really prove anything in the league, and while he is promising so was Eddie Robinson when the Bulls signed him to that albatros contract. Keon Clark on the other hand helps the Bulls out quite a bit this year. The Bulls lack a quality backup center which will be vital to any playoff hopes we might have. I say that because Eddie Curry has shown that he is fairly foul prone, and this year he will be commanding alot more attention making fouls occur more often. 
This is just how I reasoned this trade out if your opinions differ please let post them WITH REASONS WHY.


----------



## beb0p (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>chitilla36</b>!
> I wrote this trade based on the premise that Sacramento is trying to vye for a championship this year. If you are trying to asses the overall long term value of this trade i think it favors the Bulls. I agree that Wallace has the potential to be a big time player in the league, however I dont see him doing it this year. Clark is an enigma, he has lots of potential especialy on defense, yet he is not very consistent and tends to dissapear for long stretches. Marshall on the other hand has proven that he can be a legitamate scoring option as well as being a force on the glass. When paired up with Bobby Jackson, Jim Jackson, Turkoglu and Pollard he would solidify Sacramento as the deepest team in the league, as well as one of the most experienced. Marshall is also valuable because he fills perhaps the only void on the Kings roster, the same hole that eventually led to elimination in last years playoffs when Webber went down.
> All in all I think this trade allows both teams to progress, even if that progress is based on different timetables. The Bulls realisticly aren't competing for a championship this year and even if they sign Pippen they are without a longterm solution at the SF position. Wallace can learn behind one of the greatest to play SF and hopefully develop into the player that his potential indicates he can become. Wallace's potential must be taken with a grain of salt however, he has yet to really prove anything in the league, and while he is promising so was Eddie Robinson when the Bulls signed him to that albatros contract. Keon Clark on the other hand helps the Bulls out quite a bit this year. The Bulls lack a quality backup center which will be vital to any playoff hopes we might have. I say that because Eddie Curry has shown that he is fairly foul prone, and this year he will be commanding alot more attention making fouls occur more often.
> This is just how I reasoned this trade out if your opinions differ please let post them WITH REASONS WHY.



It's simple: Adelman uses an eight men rotation - the five starters plus Bobby Jackson, Hedo, and Keon Clark. Assuming Jim Jackson leaves via FA.

And if you trade away Keon Clark the eight men rotation will be - the five starters plus Bobby Jackson, Hedo, and Scot Pollard.

So where does Donyell Marshal fits in?? 

Take away Pollard? Who is going to play center? 

Take away Hedo? Who is going to be the guard/swing man?

Take away Bobby Jackson? That's crazy!

If you can figure out how Marshall can possibly displace any of the eight guys in the rotation, then maybe you have a case.

And the Kings will not take Marshall just because Webber may get injured again. That's not a good reason for a trade.


----------



## chitilla36 (May 30, 2003)

How did Pollard and Jackson see playing time in the 8 man rotation last year? Marshall if acquired would definetly get playing time, it would just allow for even more flexability in matchups. Marshall can switch to the 3 and even play spot 5 due to his abnormaly long arms. Most importantly Marshall is simply put a better player than Clark. It would also allow the Kings to have a legitamate 2nd team, one that is better than some 1st teams in the NBA.


----------



## beb0p (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>chitilla36</b>!
> How did Pollard and Jackson see playing time in the 8 man rotation last year? Marshall if acquired would definetly get playing time, it would just allow for even more flexability in matchups. Marshall can switch to the 3 and even play spot 5 due to his abnormaly long arms. Most importantly Marshall is simply put a better player than Clark. It would also allow the Kings to have a legitamate 2nd team, one that is better than some 1st teams in the NBA.


Pollard was injured for most of the season and Jim Jackson played while Hedo sat.

Plus, you have to keep in mind Marshall is NOT suited to the running style. When he was running and gunning with the Warriors, he NEVER shot higher than 42.1%. Then he moved to Utah and became a 50% shooter. He ain't no Jay Williams, he needs an offense like the triangle.

Also, Adelman coached Marshall when they were in Golden State. Adelman was not fond of Marshall, he demoted Donyell from starter to bench player. Those two yrs were the low point of Marshall's career. They are not made for each other.

And lastly, I don't know if Marshall is a better player than Clark. But Clark definitely CAN play in the Kings' running game. Marshall CANNOT.


----------



## max6216 (Nov 27, 2002)

no way i do this trade.donyell by himself is better then clark and wallace. hell the kings didn't even want clark back.and last time i checked all wallace has proven is that someone can leave a impression of there butt on the bench if they sit long enough.


----------



## chitilla36 (May 30, 2003)

Thanks for the response Beb0b, you did a good job of using facts to back up your opinion. However I still feel that Marshall would help the Kings out immensly. Since Marshall has left Golden State he has continued to progress and is now a much more solid player. While he is not as athletic as Clark he can still adapt to play the fast paced style that the Kings play. His ability to shoot with range allows him to space the floor and will stretch defenses. This ability will be especially useful when playing against a team like the Lakers because he will be able to pull Malone away from the box, and also use the high post similar to Webber. Overall I think Marshall would fit in well with the Kings, however I apreciate your responses.


----------



## chitilla36 (May 30, 2003)

"...the Newark Star Ledger is reporting that the Knicks may also send Kurt Thomas to the Kings for Keon Clark." 
G Min Pts Reb As. St. Bl
D. Marshall 78 30.5 13.4 9.0 1.8 1.22 1.09 
Kurt Thomas 80 31.8 14.0 7.4 2.0 1.00 1.2 

It appears that the Kings are willing to deal Clark after all and are in search of a backup PF. The numbers for Thomas and Marshall are very similar, with Thomas having a slight lead in Pts and Marshall having a slight lead in Reb. Overall I think that Marshall is a better player due to his versatility, however both are fairly solid.

Who would you rather have and why?


----------



## chitilla36 (May 30, 2003)

This deal is starting to make more and more sense for the Kings now that Brad Miller appears to be the Center of the future. Marshall is able to switch out and play occasional 3 if needed which will pickup the slack left by the departure of Turk. What u think


----------



## chitilla36 (May 30, 2003)

"The Sixers just added a Big Dog and a big center in Marc Jackson, but they also tried to get their hands on Keon Clark on Wednesday. League sources claimed that the Sixers talked with the Kings about a trade that would send Clark to Philly for Greg Buckner, Efthimios Rentzias and Sam Clancy. However, Kings GM Geoff Petrie told the Sacramento Bee Thursday that the talks died last night."

Greg Buckner? Sam Clancy? fefuashufshsuf? I would definetly say that Clark is expendable. Donyell Marshall anyone?


----------

